# P-01 trigger problem



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

So, after falling in love with a CZ 75B rental at the range I went out and purchased a P-01 Tactical a week ago. Took her to the range last weekend and although she feels great and is very accurate I am having a bit of a problem with the trigger. 

First up the trigger feels very stiff - and it also seems to travel for quite a while before it releases. When I pull it back I need to pull pretty hard compared with some other guns I've shot (even the 75B) and then when I'm expecting the hammer to release there is that additional two millimeters or so before it actually does. After shooting about 250 rounds my trigger finger was getting very tired and I actually have a little bruise on it - that never happened before with any SA pistol I've shot. 

Does that sound normal to you guys for a brand new gun? I actually took her apart and cleaned her inside out and out very thoroughly. Oiled all the contact points and even added a tab around the trigger area. Doesn't seem to make a difference. For my personal taste the trigger is too long and too stiff. What I would like to know is whether or not that is normal or if I should have it adjusted somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Too long and too stiff are person feel things, however my P-01 and every other person I know with one would not use the words too stiif or too long to describe the P-01 trigger.

The trigger is really a joy for me on my P-01. CZforum dot com has a tech section and some very wise and accomplished CZ gun people there. You will get help from there if you go there. I hope this works out for you the P-01 is a very fine weapon in my opinion.

RCG


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Too long and too stiff are person feel things, however my P-01 and every other person I know with one would not use the words too stiif or too long to describe the P-01 trigger.
> 
> The trigger is really a joy for me on my P-01. CZforum dot com has a tech section and some very wise and accomplished CZ gun people there. You will get help from there if you go there. I hope this works out for you the P-01 is a very fine weapon in my opinion.
> 
> RCG


No issue with the gun itself - very accurate - love the CZ. Just the trigger is a bit more gritty than what I have come across. Which makes sense as this is my first new gun and every other one I have shot thus far were used rentals. I was prepared for a stiff trigger but I wanted to know if this is normal as it feels a bit unnatural. After all my trigger finger still has a little bruise on it - I feel it could be a bit smoother.


----------

